# Grooming Tools: Furminator vs King Komb



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello!


Lately I have been seeing a ton of advertisements for the King Komb deshedding grooming tool. Apparently it is supposed to be up to par with the Furminator but costs half the price (at least it does on Amazon). So my question is, what are your experiences with either tools? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never heard of the King Komb, but I bought a Furminator a long time ago and was not impressed. I did buy a Mars Coat King a couple of months ago and really like it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007L9C31M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I think it would be possible to overuse it, but used with a light touch it does a great job of getting out loose undercoat, and works well on mats or areas that just starting to mat. I also frequently use an undercoat rake, which can be used as often as you want without any risk of damage to the coat.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have tried many. The furminator, a rake, pin brush, slickers, brushes etc.

I really like the SleekEZ for loosening up dead under hair and then going over with your favorite brush. But this tool does NOT do mats.

Oh yes, I too have a Mars Coat King, it is good too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I was using the Furminator as needed, but ended up switching to a undercoat rake and a kong zoom groom. Much better results and I like the fact I can use them as often as I like without damaging the coat at all


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

I will definitely look into those! I never considered that it could damage the coat but looking at it I can definitely see how it would! Thank you all!


----------

